# Leo still limping



## Leo's Family (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello all,

It has been a while since I last updated people on Leo. For those of you who are new to our situation, I will summarize the last few months. Leo was attacked by another dog at the end of August. His front left leg was broken in several places between the wrist and elbow joints. He had surgery the next day and a metal plate was put inside. The vet said there was a good amount of tissue damage. The next week his wound re-opened because the tissue was decaying. They put him under, removed the dead tissue and closed him up again. He wore a hard splint for almost a month. He was then cleared by the vet, who said the bone was healing beautifully and that there was no damage to the growth plates. He went to warm water therapy for a month, which helped him a lot.

He is still limping on his leg, I don't know if it is out of habit, or soreness, or something else. It doesn't seem to hurt him when we touch it (we frequently give him massages). Lately we have been taking shorter walks, because he will start to hold up his leg, and he seems to be limping a little more. The vet said the limp should go away with time, (He didn't say how long though) it has been 3 months since his splint was removed. 

Has anybody been in a similar situation after a broken leg and/or surgery. I don't know if this is normal or not. I'm trying to get a hold of the vet (who is a specialist) so until then, I thought someone here might be able to help? Any thoughts?

Below is my beautiful Leo, we love him so much and just want the best for him.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He's beautiful. I'm sorry he was attacked and has all of these complications as a result.  

Is the ortho specialist a part of the veterinary college? If not, I'd have a second opinion/consult to see what they think is going on. You don't want it to go on too long if there is an underlying problem.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Years ago I broke my ankle on a September night and had to have a screw and plate put into it. I was out of my cast in six weeks, but it did still hurt when I over used it for about the next month - then it seemed fine until the cold weather hit. I remember the secretary at work commenting that I limped on the colder days. For the first winter it bothered me, once the weather warmed up I was fine. Once in a very great while - less than once a year, it will ache due to what I think is air pressure or if I go into the cold ocean.

I also had a dog that stepped on a nail, and had surgery to clean the wound out. She would not use that paw for over two months. I brought her back to the vet, and she was totally healed. She told me sometimes it is a habit and they don't realize they can use it again. With time she was fine, maybe not as long as your dog, but her injury also wasn't as bad.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It's amazing to me that Leo is recovery from such a devastating injury. You deserve a lot of credit for standing by him and working to help him recover. He's beautiful. I can see why you did!

Penny had TPLO surgery 4 months ago. They moved muscle around, sawed bone, plated and screwed. She sometimes gets a limp when she's overdone. Others here who have gone thru this surgery tell me it could be 6-7 months before she's 100%.

It wouldn't hurt to get a second opinion because your situation is so much different. Sending hugs and prayers for a complete recovery.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

no advice...just glad to see Leo!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I was just wondering the other day about Leo, glad to see him looking so good!!! I don't think it's particularly unusual that he's still limping a bit and perhaps getting "overdone" a bit quicker than most pups his age... consider how long his activity was limited by the injury. Still, if it were me, I'd do exactly what you're planning to do and get back in to see the vet. I'd probably ask about whether another round of rehab could be helpful... but I am a bit biased in that regard (I'm a human PT ) Best of luck, keep us updated!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leo's Family*

Leo's Family

I would have the vet check him out.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I am wondering if only a month of the water therapy was enough. What does the therapist say? Rehab is such hard work and you have a real trooper! Good job Leo!


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

chiropractor?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

w00f said:


> chiropractor?


You just broke my heart... lol. There's nothing a chiropractor can do to address a broken leg, it's well out of their scope of practice. This type of injury is best addressed by a certified canine rehab specialist -- either a vet with special rehab training or a PT with special canine training (and usually in conjunction with a vet). 

This PSA brought to you by a wounded PT, lol. 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

Jersey's Mom said:


> You just broke my heart... lol. There's nothing a chiropractor can do to address a broken leg, it's well out of their scope of practice. This type of injury is best addressed by a certified canine rehab specialist -- either a vet with special rehab training or a PT with special canine training (and usually in conjunction with a vet).
> 
> This PSA brought to you by a wounded PT, lol.


Sorry 

Certainly, can't address a broken leg, but there is a lot of compensation that goes along with a break, and the recovery. 

Back leg, can very likely have a low back misalignment. Front leg, can very likely have a cervical misalignment.

Many vets with special rehab training are chiropractors


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

w00f said:


> Sorry
> 
> Certainly, can't address a broken leg, but there is a lot of compensation that goes along with a break, and the recovery.
> 
> ...


You're probably right with your last statement, didn't really think about that. Now I feel especially jaded, lol. 

With people and dogs, PTs/rehab specialists (that are not also chiropractors) can address those compensatory issues too. Jus'sayin'. 

Julie, Jersey and Oz

PS~ There is a long, bloody (well, no, not really) history of animosity between PTs and Chiros... it just occurred to me that most people probably don't know that. WELL outside the scope of this thread, but just in case anyone was wondering about my comments about being broken hearted and wounded.... it's mostly tongue in cheek, sorta, lol. I'll stop now... <lips zipped> Back to your regularly scheduled programming, talking about how cute Leo is! Love that dog!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought about Leo the other day too! You all went through so much with him and so I was particularly saddened that he's limping. I hope the vet can give some guidance. 

My initial thoughts would be he's still healing and building up the muscles again or that the cooler weather might be in play. 

He looks good otherwise - it looks like the hyper-extension in the lower part of his leg is gone


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I broke a bone in my foot five years ago and still have occasional bouts of pain there.
I would get an ortho consult and a PT/rehab specialist.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Leo looks great!!! Sorry he is still limping. Hoping that the vet will say he is still healing and this will improve with more time.


----------



## Leo's Family (Jul 28, 2011)

hubbub said:


> He looks good otherwise - it looks like the hyper-extension in the lower part of his leg is gone


Yes his hyper-extension is gone, I'm surprised you noticed that. 




vrmueller said:


> I am wondering if only a month of the water therapy was enough. What does the therapist say? Rehab is such hard work and you have a real trooper! Good job Leo!


I just made an appointment for another round of water therapy. The only reason we had to stop for a while, is because it was getting expensive.

In this photo you can see the indent in his leg. That is where they had to remove the decaying tissue. But he's still my little precious, limp and all. This was taken earlier today.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Leo's Family said:


> Yes his hyper-extension is gone, I'm surprised you noticed that.


 Leo's story made an impression! Seriously though, my girl was attacked by 2 separate dogs as a pup, so his story really struck me. 



Leo's Family said:


> I just made an appointment for another round of water therapy. The only reason we had to stop for a while, is because it was getting expensive.
> 
> In this photo you can see the indent in his leg. That is where they had to remove the decaying tissue. But he's still my little precious, limp and all. This was taken earlier today.


Since you've made the appt, I'd ask the rehab vet if there are any at home exercises/stretching you can do that might help. He's such a handsome boy, I hope things improve - please keep us posted :crossfing


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

Jersey's Mom said:


> You're probably right with your last statement, didn't really think about that. Now I feel especially jaded, lol.
> 
> With people and dogs, PTs/rehab specialists (that are not also chiropractors) can address those compensatory issues too. Jus'sayin'.
> 
> ...


I am very aware of the history 

Just sayin', they do different things. If the joint is jammed up and sending issues down to the leg, often a PT can't get to that. I've used both successfully for my dogs, and sure would be nice if folks weren't so territorial, since they work well together when the professionals coordinate.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

So glad to see an update on Leo. My baby girl is around the same age as Leo and when you first posted your story back in August I was devastated for you. I went home and told my DH about it and continuously checked for updates. Such a sweet little guy!!  He is beautiful. I have no advice, just wanted to say it was good to hear from you and see an update on gorgeous Leo!


----------



## Leo's Family (Jul 28, 2011)

baumgartml16 said:


> So glad to see an update on Leo. My baby girl is around the same age as Leo and when you first posted your story back in August I was devastated for you. I went home and told my DH about it and continuously checked for updates. Such a sweet little guy!!  He is beautiful. I have no advice, just wanted to say it was good to hear from you and see an update on gorgeous Leo!


Thanks! Every time I see a post from you, your photo reminds me of me and Leo, I can tell you two have a good relationship and I also thought she looked about Leo's age.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just finished up 6 weeks of PT for a back sprain. I would expect it to take Leo longer to heal from his horrible injury. 

I totally agree with Hubbub about asking what you can do with Leo at home to help. The rehab vet sould understand that you want to achieve the best results without breaking the bank! Ask about stretching, heat application, exercises etc. I know doing stretches is something I have to do every morning now.

Leo is precious for sure!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leo*

Praying that Leo gets better soon!!


----------



## tip (Dec 23, 2011)

Best of luck to Leo. My 1 y/o Golden is going through the same thing. 

As a matter of fact, she looks *exactly *like Leo! I see you're in WA, what breeder is he from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Leo's Family (Jul 28, 2011)

tip said:


> Best of luck to Leo. My 1 y/o Golden is going through the same thing.
> 
> As a matter of fact, she looks *exactly *like Leo! I see you're in WA, what breeder is he from, if you don't mind me asking?


We got him from Haas Family Retrievers near Tacoma. They are really good people. I'm sorry to hear about your dog. What happened?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

How is Leo doing?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I remember the first time you posted about Leo. I am so glad he has recovered from his initial injuries.
I too would recommend a certified rehab vet or canine physical therapist. 
I had great results taking my dog for physical therapy for a problem she was having. They could assess your pup and help develop some specific exercises and interventions for your pup.
I hope you are able to resolve his limping issues... 

Here is the link for the clinic where I took my golden girl. Maybe you could find something similar in your location: Los Angeles pet pain relief, dog acupuncture, rehabilitation, Santa Monica


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree that it seeing another vet for conformation of healing would be a good idea. Your boy is such a handsome guy and i am happy he recovered . I remember it was pretty much touch and go with his leg for a swhile and the complications.

Sendng good thoughts and prayers that all is okay and he just hasn't gotten use to the idea he can really use that leg. It also occured to me that with all that time of not using it, maybe longer works makes the muscles sorer because they were weaken with lack of use--probably he used his other leg for weight bearing, so this one weakened. Just a thought.


----------



## Leo's Family (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the posts. Leo is still limping but it seems to be getting a little better. The vet thinks that it is probably his stiffness in his wrist and the tight muscles surrounding it. We started swimming again, which the vet says will help a lot. I am making an appointment with a vet physical therapist. I think a part of the limping is partially out of habit. When he is really distracted, he doesn't seem to limp at all. Thank you all for your thoughts, prayers and advice.


----------

